# Epitalon...live longer with a better quality life.



## JJB1 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Click for EPITHALON*




*The following is an except from another site explaining the benefits of Epitalon on aging.
*




"Pure Epitalon Is The Single Biggest Scientific Breakthrough Ever Made In Human Health."
Epitalon Can Increase Your Physical Energy And Help You Get Deeper, More Restful Sleep
Epitalon Can Extend Your Lifespan Up To 50%, To Live Without Aging And In Perfect Health
Epitalon Can Make Your Body/Joint Pains Disappear, Tighten Your Skin And Facial Features
Epitalon Can Appease Your Anxiety, Anger, Depression, Improve Libido And Your Well-Being
Epitalon Can Improve Your Intellectual Capacity, Labor, Reflexes, Nerve Functions And More
&#147;Epitalon is the only product that has ever met the burden of proof in lab studies on actual live cells.&#148;


There Are Way Too Many Life Changing Benefits To List Them Here. Enter Your Email To The Right To Keep Up-To-Date With The Recent Anti Aging/Life Extension News. This Can Change Your Life!










The Basic Science Behind Epitalon
Scientific research has already demonstrated that Epitalon is a powerful anti-aging substance. In fact, this is the one and only product that has ever met the burden of proof in lab studies on actual live cells.


Scientists already know that it works, and they also understand why it works.


Telomerase is an enzyme your body produces. It has been demonstrated to help construct and repair telomeres. These are the protective parts of DNA. This allows replication of this DNA in order to grow new cells to replenish old ones.


Young people have strong telomeres and lots of telomerase. As people age, their production diminishes, so cell reproduction is less efficient. This is the reason for the symptoms of aging.


References:


The Nobel Prize For Medicine was actually given to a group of three Americans because of their research on telomerase. This necesary enzyme could be one critical key in understanding how to prolong youth.


&#147;The Key To The Fountain Of Youth&#148;


&#147;The actual Nobel Prize in Physiology or Medicine was given to these three researchers because they found the key to a major biological problem. This is the way that chromosomes are copied during normal division of cells and also how they get protected from being degraded over time.&#148;


&#147;These Nobel Prize winners clearly demonstrated that the key was found by looking at the ends of chromosomes, called telomeres, and also in the critical enzyme that creates these chromosomes, and that is telomerase,&#148; he adds.


&#147;This new discovery helped us reach a new understanding of both human cell growth, but also why that growth is interrupted and we age and get diseased.&#148;


[1] Le Nobel de Médecine à un trio américain pour la télomérase. Article du Nouvel Observateur. Online here, in French
[2] Regulating Ageing with peptides. Insitute of Gerontologie of St Petersburg. Online here 
[3] List of Publications by Professeur Khavinson. Online here 
[4] Bulletin of Experimental Biology and Medicine. May 2004, Volume 137, Issue 5, pp 503-506. Buy it here 
[5] Bulletin of Experimental Biology and Medicine. June 2003, Volume 135, Issue 6, pp 590-592. Buy it here 
[6] Free here
[7] Free here
Telomerase is the enzyme that helps cells reproduce beyond their estimated limits.


It can constantly renew a body without resorting to invasive therapies like surgeries or drugs. Cells that have high exposure to this enzyme stay strong and healthy. It is the depletion of this enzyme, as we age, that causes cells to break down and not copy themselves efficiently.


So, what is Epitalon?


It is the product that can stimulate the body&#146;s own natural production of telomerase within in our own cells. By doing this, it strengthens our telomeres for reproduction. See, your body makes telomerase, but it needs to be stimulated with the right precursors.


By taking Epitalon regularly, you can provide telomerase to your own body&#146;s cells.


Over time it should lengthen the telomeres of cells and refresh your entire body. You will give your body what it needs to do what it already knows how to do.


The cells in your body vary a lot. Some have shorter and longer reproductive cycles. That is why it is important to take this product regularly.


It is also important to take it for as long as possible.


You cannot just take one dose, but you have to stick to a schedule. However, you do not have to take this product daily at all.


Did you know that Epitalon has undergone quite a bit of testing by Russian scientists?


It was actually studied for over a decade in St. Petersburg at the famous Institute of Gerontology. This demonstrates that it has already been proven to be safe to take.


The scientists who study it also take it themselves!


They have actually demonstrated that this product can extend life by as much as seven years. They took this product for a period of twelve years, and were already aging when they started it. If they had started younger, it might have even been better.


It seems logical to conclude that this product should be taken on a regular basis for anybody who wants to preserve their youth.


Epitalon is the only single telomerase activator that has been proven to have long term anti-aging benefits.


You might have heard of other so-called &#147;telomerase activators.&#148; They have never been scientifically proven to work.


"Pure Epitalon Is The Single Biggest Scientific Breakthrough Ever Made In Human Health."
Epitalon Can Increase Your Physical Energy And Help You Get Deeper, More Restful Sleep
Epitalon Can Extend Your Lifespan Up To 50%, To Live Without Aging And In Perfect Health
Epitalon Can Make Your Body/Joint Pains Disappear, Tighten Your Skin And Facial Features
Epitalon Can Appease Your Anxiety, Anger, Depression, Improve Libido And Your Well-Being
Epitalon Can Improve Your Intellectual Capacity, Labor, Reflexes, Nerve Functions And More
&#147;Epitalon is the only product that has ever met the burden of proof in lab studies on actual live cells.&#148;


There Are Way Too Many Life Changing Benefits To List Them Here. Enter Your Email To The Right To Keep Up-To-Date With The Recent Anti Aging/Life Extension News. This Can Change Your Life!










The Basic Science Behind Epitalon
Scientific research has already demonstrated that Epitalon is a powerful anti-aging substance. In fact, this is the one and only product that has ever met the burden of proof in lab studies on actual live cells.


Scientists already know that it works, and they also understand why it works.


Telomerase is an enzyme your body produces. It has been demonstrated to help construct and repair telomeres. These are the protective parts of DNA. This allows replication of this DNA in order to grow new cells to replenish old ones.


Young people have strong telomeres and lots of telomerase. As people age, their production diminishes, so cell reproduction is less efficient. This is the reason for the symptoms of aging.


References:


The Nobel Prize For Medicine was actually given to a group of three Americans because of their research on telomerase. This necesary enzyme could be one critical key in understanding how to prolong youth.


&#147;The Key To The Fountain Of Youth&#148;


&#147;The actual Nobel Prize in Physiology or Medicine was given to these three researchers because they found the key to a major biological problem. This is the way that chromosomes are copied during normal division of cells and also how they get protected from being degraded over time.&#148;


&#147;These Nobel Prize winners clearly demonstrated that the key was found by looking at the ends of chromosomes, called telomeres, and also in the critical enzyme that creates these chromosomes, and that is telomerase,&#148; he adds.


&#147;This new discovery helped us reach a new understanding of both human cell growth, but also why that growth is interrupted and we age and get diseased.&#148;


[1] Le Nobel de Médecine à un trio américain pour la télomérase. Article du Nouvel Observateur. Online here, in French
[2] Regulating Ageing with peptides. Insitute of Gerontologie of St Petersburg. Online here 
[3] List of Publications by Professeur Khavinson. Online here 
[4] Bulletin of Experimental Biology and Medicine. May 2004, Volume 137, Issue 5, pp 503-506. Buy it here 
[5] Bulletin of Experimental Biology and Medicine. June 2003, Volume 135, Issue 6, pp 590-592. Buy it here 
[6] Free here
[7] Free here
Telomerase is the enzyme that helps cells reproduce beyond their estimated limits.


It can constantly renew a body without resorting to invasive therapies like surgeries or drugs. Cells that have high exposure to this enzyme stay strong and healthy. It is the depletion of this enzyme, as we age, that causes cells to break down and not copy themselves efficiently.


So, what is Epitalon?


It is the product that can stimulate the body&#146;s own natural production of telomerase within in our own cells. By doing this, it strengthens our telomeres for reproduction. See, your body makes telomerase, but it needs to be stimulated with the right precursors.


By taking Epitalon regularly, you can provide telomerase to your own body&#146;s cells.


Over time it should lengthen the telomeres of cells and refresh your entire body. You will give your body what it needs to do what it already knows how to do.


The cells in your body vary a lot. Some have shorter and longer reproductive cycles. That is why it is important to take this product regularly.


It is also important to take it for as long as possible.


You cannot just take one dose, but you have to stick to a schedule. However, you do not have to take this product daily at all.


Did you know that Epitalon has undergone quite a bit of testing by Russian scientists?


It was actually studied for over a decade in St. Petersburg at the famous Institute of Gerontology. This demonstrates that it has already been proven to be safe to take.


The scientists who study it also take it themselves!


They have actually demonstrated that this product can extend life by as much as seven years. They took this product for a period of twelve years, and were already aging when they started it. If they had started younger, it might have even been better.


It seems logical to conclude that this product should be taken on a regular basis for anybody who wants to preserve their youth.


Epitalon is the only single telomerase activator that has been proven to have long term anti-aging benefits.


You might have heard of other so-called &#147;telomerase activators.&#148; They have never been scientifically proven to work.


Of course, it is tempting to buy a cheaper product to save some money. However, if it does not do anything, you will just waste your money.


Only this product has ever been demonstrated to be effective.


The effects of this product are not simply based upon false claims or some sort of placebo effect. They are based upon the actual scientific studies that earned scientists Nobel Prizes and also actually helped prolong lives.


This is much better than false hopes and silly claims.


You should also know that the Epitalon produced by BioLuma-Research.com is exactly the same product that the scientists used in their research. It is sold globally, and has been produced to very high quality standards.


This is the product you want to rely upon if you are interested in preserving your health and youth. You will actually get what you pay for.


Even more studies are being conducted even as this is written. Of course, many of these have to be long-term studies to really know the effects of its anti-aging properties over a long period of time. If you are interested, you might want to research these studies so you can keep up with the latest gains. You can bet that this company is keeping up to provide the best possible product to their customers at all time.


Right now, you can find people who take this product and confirm how it affects them over time. Some of the results they&#146;ve been getting:


They rarely get sick
They age more slowly
They even live longer
They look better on the outside
They feel the effects on the inside too
Epitalon might cost more than some cheap copies that really don&#146;t work. However, it is still a bargain because it is an investment in your well-being and a long, healthy life.


What would you rather spend your money on?


After all, you can&#146;t buy health.


Well, maybe now you can.


Life, Light, and good health to you, always.


 also actually helped prolong lives.


This is much better than false hopes and silly claims.


You should also know that the Epitalon produced by BioLuma-Research.com is exactly the same product that the scientists used in their research. It is sold globally, and has been produced to very high quality standards.


This is the product you want to rely upon if you are interested in preserving your health and youth. You will actually get what you pay for.


Even more studies are being conducted even as this is written. Of course, many of these have to be long-term studies to really know the effects of its anti-aging properties over a long period of time. If you are interested, you might want to research these studies so you can keep up with the latest gains. You can bet that this company is keeping up to provide the best possible product to their customers at all time.


Right now, you can find people who take this product and confirm how it affects them over time. Some of the results they&#146;ve been getting:


They rarely get sick
They age more slowly
They even live longer
They look better on the outside
They feel the effects on the inside too
Epitalon might cost more than some cheap copies that really don&#146;t work. However, it is still a bargain because it is an investment in your well-being and a long, healthy life.


What would you rather spend your money on?


After all, you can&#146;t buy health.


Well, maybe now you can.


Life, Light, and good health to you, always.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 8, 2014)

how much, how long etc .not much info on dosing are anything?


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 8, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> how much, how long etc .not much info on dosing are anything?


A life extension doctor recommends 150mcg subQ before bed long term for best benefits.


----------

